# Business investigation service



## richoy (Apr 11, 2012)

Intellect Business(Australia) was founded in 2009 in Australia's nascent management and investment consulting industry. Based in Melbourne, the fundament mission of Intellect is to help Chinese investors and entrepreneurs accelerate their business development in the Australian market and assist them in designing effective market strategies and successfully executing corporate reorganization.

We also help Australian enterprises to enter and develop their business in Chinese market

We provide:

Business investigation
Industry & Market
Intelligence
Market Entry Strategies
And more

For detail please call: (03) 9013 9708


----------

